# TKX conversion



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

Hello Guys,

So while my 461 is getting flushed and fixed with a new thrust bearing- I’ve been shopping and have a crazy/fun idea.









1968-74 BOP A-body (LeMans, GTO, Cutlass, 442, Skylark, GS) TKX 5-speed kit - American Powertrain


GM A-body LeMans, GTO, Cutlass, 442, Skylark, GS 5-speed Conversion System



americanpowertrain.com





I’m thinking of converting to the new TKX tans, it gives me an overdrive, and puts some fun back in the drive 

I called American powertrain and they have the complete kit in stock (bellhousing, hydro clutch, pedal shifter, etc)

They only have the close ratio in stock (i was thinking wide ratio) but the OD is .68 so that’s good

Anyone have experience with this, or any reason I shouldn’t consider this?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The TKX is a really new unit, supposedly built to fit with minimal/no modifications to the trans tunnel needed. If you decide to go with this PLEASE DO keep us all informed here with a blow by blow account of the experience. I'm sure a lot of folks here, including yours truly, are going to be very interested in how it goes.

Bear


----------



## GTO Yeah (Dec 6, 2021)

I'd also be interested in what the lead time is. I want to put one in my car as well. Best of luck!


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

I ordered my TKX from Silver Sport on 22 November and it arrived the week of Christmas. Install was no different than installing the Muncie, with the exception of having to add a little clearance on the tunnel at the right rear corner of the trans (see pic), and drill two new holes for the crossmember since it had to move rearward about 2 inches. The trans didn't actually hit the tunnel but was so close that I figured a little extra room would make sure it wouldn't. All that's left is the driveshaft. The u-joints and weld yokes are due in tomorrow so I should be taking the test drive by the weekend.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

CoveKid19 said:


> I ordered my TKX from Silver Sport on 22 November and it arrived the week of Christmas. Install was no different than installing the Muncie, with the exception of having to add a little clearance on the tunnel at the right rear corner of the trans (see pic), and drill two new holes for the crossmember since it had to move rearward about 2 inches. The trans didn't actually hit the tunnel but was so close that I figured a little extra room would make sure it wouldn't. All that's left is the driveshaft. The u-joints and weld yokes are due in tomorrow so I should be taking the test drive by the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 149837
> View attachment 149838
> View attachment 149839


Did you use a dial indicator to make sure your bellhousing was squared up? 

Did you find the bell to be off at all?


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> Did you use a dial indicator to make sure your bellhousing was squared up?
> 
> Did you find the bell to be off at all?


Yes, TIR was just under .005"


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

solar68 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> So while my 461 is getting flushed and fixed with a new thrust bearing- I’ve been shopping and have a crazy/fun idea.
> 
> ...


You're killing me 😆 that's what I wanted to do when I did my motor and trans but this one wasn't available and I had the interior done so didn't want to perform surgery inside. There was another five speed that would have fit from my trans guy but it was 5k just trans and they had stopped making it. Could I intrest you in a barely used custom 4 speed with a 2.98 first gear, I have 3k into it 😉


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I have already purchased most of my parts for the conversion, and my intention is to have it done by March. Yes, several of us have been researching it and making threads about it, for the last few months, so like Bear said, you guys should add your progress to those existing threads, so that future builders will be able to breeze right through it.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ive got one at the shop waiting to go into a ‘68 mustang fastback. Went with the taller 1st gear in the close ratio format. Also chose the hydraulic 26spline format. Ordered a complete conversion kit from Silver Sport. Hydraulic clutch, bellbousing, pedal assembly, hydraulic master, shifter, shifter bezel, all hardware and even came with fluid. Tranny came out to $2795. Total was $4,984 with a 10% discount being a shop.

For anyone interested in going with a “kit”, i attached a PDF of the order. This is what Silver Sport provided to me after i filled out their “request form” on their website. Took about 2 months or so for the full kit to come in.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

I have installed two of the older TKO-600 transmissions in 67 GTO's. The friend's '67 had the stock bellhousing and there wasn't any runout. Dial indicator just hovered at zero all the way around. My '67 with the old Lakewood scattershield needed some adjustment to get it centered. Even with the 600 transmissions all we did was use an air hammer to put a couple dimples in the sheet metal where the corners might have touched when under power. I didn't bother to remove the carpet for the install. The TKO-600 has been flawless, but wish the TKX had been available.

Photos are before a little air hammer work. Probably would have been fine without additional clearancing.


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

I’m going to order it up then, they told me they would get the complete kit to me in 2 weeks, my motor is 3 weeKs out so that works well to have it running in Feb!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

$5k is basically what you're going to pay, no matter where you go. MDL, Silver Sport, Hanlon. 

IMO, Hanlon is a bit (much) more personal... but...

And personally, I don't see a Muncie being more than $1k cheaper than the TKX.

I've install many TKO's in Chevelles, and the shifter will line up very close to the auto location on a SS console. The TKX gives a good amount of adjust-ability in stock form, for where to place the shifter, and then Hanlon has adapters to add even more.

MDL was very conclusive with their quote, but I got a bit turned off by them, because they had no idea that the shifter location was different between the 4-speed and TH400 GTO... and no amount of explaining helped.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I was reading. Cause I have nothing better to do. I was looking at the gear ratios and Silver Sport has this as the gear ratios available. (see below) The only car I have driven with that big of a spread between 1st and 2nd on either the wide or the narrow TKX is my toploader three speed. That seems like a large jump. I am seeing something that isnt there?

*TKX Gear Ratios*
*Wide Ratio *- 3.27, 1.98, 1.34, 1.00, 0.72
*Close Ratio* - 2.87, 1.89, 1.28, 1.00, 0.68 OR 0.81

*TREMEC Magnum Gear Ratios*
2.66, 1.78, 1.30, 1.00, 0.80, 0.63
2.97, 2.10, 1.46, 1.00, 0.80, 0.63


*Toploader 3 speed - Close*[2]

*1st**2nd**3rd**Ratio*2.421.611.00

*Toploader 3 speed - Wide*

*1st**2nd**3rd**Ratio*2.991.751.00


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> $5k is basically what you're going to pay, no matter where you go. MDL, Silver Sport, Hanlon.
> 
> IMO, Hanlon is a bit (much) more personal... but...
> 
> ...




Spot on

My quote from American powertrain (inc shipping) is $5300 with all the parts (inc hydro clutch) new machined bellhousing (non SFI) and their house brand 650HO/tq clutch.

I just have to buy a boot and bezel (Locar)? And party on!


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

67ventwindow said:


> I was reading. Cause I have nothing better to do. I was looking at the gear ratios and Silver Sport has this as the gear ratios available. (see below) The only car I have driven with that big of a spread between 1st and 2nd on either the wide or the narrow TKX is my toploader three speed. That seems like a large jump. I am seeing something that isnt there?
> 
> *TKX Gear Ratios*
> *Wide Ratio *- 3.27, 1.98, 1.34, 1.00, 0.72
> ...



I really wanted to wide ratio, but Tremec isn’t making them right now, i am buying the close ratio one for the .68 OD

I thought the wide one with be great with the TQ our motors make, but the close ratio will be just fine…


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

Question guys-

Trans is ordered (complete kit with hydro clutch)

My car is currently a bucket seat with column shift- i figured i needed to cut a hole for the trans to poke through, but do i need the tunnel hump ?

I bought the Lokar shift boot with bezel, do i need sheet metal tunnel hump too, or just cut for the trans and place the boot/bezel around it?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

No! You don't!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I assume that you don't have and are never going to use a console? If so, then get an AUTO console first, and make the hole in the floor so that the shifter comes up in the console opening! Otherwise, yes, youll need/ want a doghouse.

This exact issue is why my car has not been converted yet... and it's why I was upset that MDL was unaware of the differences. I wasnt going to "roll the dice", on a 55-year-old, all original car, so I had to figure it all out myself.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Just build one like the brain dead hack built for mine when they converted it...what a mess I had to rebuild as good as I could 🤪


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Just build one like the brain dead hack built for mine when they converted it...what a mess I had to rebuild as good as I could 🤪


Looks okay. Who did it, Mad Max?


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Baaad65 said:


> Just build one like the brain dead hack built for mine when they converted it...what a mess I had to rebuild as good as I could 🤪
> View attachment 150166


Thanks for posting that picture. It makes my patch look awesome! It isn’t, but it is compared to that. I would worry about other “improvements” that owner made.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> Looks okay. Who did it, Mad Max?


No Helen Keller.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Looks okay. Who did it, Mad Max?


 I think it was Wez. You need to be wearing chain-mail.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Baaad65 said:


> No Helen Keller.


That is quality. The builder understood the fine points of metal crafting and knew enough to make the cuts/slices in the panel to create a nice radius curve along the side. Have you got a contact number for the guy? Thinking about having him fab up a couple of those so I can retail them on Ebay.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

With so many self tapping screws should make a good back scratcher. Something to think about if ebay sales are not robust.


Baaad65 said:


> i
> View attachment 150166


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

solar68 said:


> Question guys-
> 
> Trans is ordered (complete kit with hydro clutch)
> 
> ...


Notice in this pic that the car had the original 4 speed doghouse, and the shifter offset is installed to get the shifter to emerge through it. Without the doghouse, no offset is used and the shifter comes up dead center


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Oh I have so many more examples of their expert metal fabrication but army will make fun of me if I post them and I really don't want to relive that but a few examples were a blanket and carpet pad under the carpet in the rear to smooth out the floor patching which looked like a family quilt where every member did a different colored square. Then there was the breaker panel made into a patch panel, but at least they left the knock outs in place. Then they ran the ribbon wire loom through a hole in the floor before the back seat outside almost touching the muffler then back in, but at least they put a piece of cardboard under the loom so it wouldn't rub on the body  Sorry again I've taken the OP down a dark rabbit hole, let's correct course


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks for the pic, i think i want mine to come straight up, I’m a big guy (6’4) and if it comes out in the center of the hump, it will look just fine, here is a pic of mine how it looks now.


This is good to know, i think the shifter in the middle will look just fine.






armyadarkness said:


> Notice in this pic that the car had the original 4 speed doghouse, and the shifter offset is installed to get the shifter to emerge through it. Without the doghouse, no offset is used and the shifter comes up dead center
> View attachment 150176


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

What ill do is have them cut the center and run the shifter up through there. I bought the Lokar shifter boot and bezel to cover the hole, i have a new Ididit column (chrome) to replace the column shift.

If there are concerns, please let me know!

This should be a fun kit.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

solar68 said:


> What ill do is have them cut the center and run the shifter up through there. I bought the Lokar shifter boot and bezel to cover the hole, i have a new Ididit column (chrome) to replace the column shift.
> 
> If there are concerns, please let me know!
> 
> This should be a fun kit.


Is that Ididit column a bolt-in, and complete, kit? I bought a tilt column that looks like an Ididit, but was marketed through OPGI. It may have been some other brand, but it looked similar and often one source is used by many sellers who simply market the item.

In any case, mine was not a bolt-in by any means. I have not installed it, but do have it ready to go when the time comes. Here is a post that I threw in a few pics and a write-up of what I did. By no means a complete writ-up, but it covers most of it. The pics did not show up in the write-up, but go down a couple posts and you will see them.









steering column for a 66 - new member


Just purchased a '66, it needs a steering column- anyone have any recommendations for a tilt column?- thanks




www.gtoforum.com





Also, here are a couple pics of what I will be using for my shift boot. Lokar ring and Summit boot on top of the factory shift porch. '68 Lemans and TKO-600, no console, going just carpet. Not installed, but it will work one way or the other.


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

I bought the Ididit column from summit, I’ve had at least 30% of the items from OPGI turn out to be crap (LED headlights for $400 that lasted 30 days)

So i bought the chrome one from summit and its the bolt on Ididit

I bought the trans hump part like yours pictured below from NPD, so i have it if the shop thinks i need it, but id rather have it come through the center if possible




PontiacJim said:


> Is that Ididit column a bolt-in, and complete, kit? I bought a tilt column that looks like an Ididit, but was marketed through OPGI. It may have been some other brand, but it looked similar and often one source is used by many sellers who simply market the item.
> 
> In any case, mine was not a bolt-in by any means. I have not installed it, but do have it ready to go when the time comes. Here is a post that I threw in a few pics and a write-up of what I did. By no means a complete writ-up, but it covers most of it. The pics did not show up in the write-up, but go down a couple posts and you will see them.
> 
> ...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Jim brings up another solid point!!! 

If your car was a factory auto and you do choose to go the dog house route, you'll need NEW CARPET TOO!


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> Jim brings up another solid point!!!
> 
> If your car was a factory auto and you do choose to go the dog house route, you'll need NEW CARPET TOO!



I didnt even think about that.

That is just more reason to use the center of the hump and not use a doghouse……


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

These are the hidden costs that I talk about, whenever someone says that Muncie is cheaper. Not in the end.


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> These are the hidden costs that I talk about, whenever someone says that Muncie is cheaper. Not in the end.




For sure-

Do you see any issues with just running the trans in the center of the floor with a bezel and boot?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I suspect that would be the all-time-easiest way to go


----------



## LAL61 (Jul 21, 2019)

Silver Sport trans are great people to deal with. I did a complete change over from auto to 5 speed on a 1970 corvette and they sent me a complete kit and asked me when I was going to do it and I told them on the weekend and they gave me a cell number to call if I had any problems. One of my friends does this for a living and he said that this was the most complete kit he ever seen. I would use Silver Sport anytime.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

armyadarkness said:


> Jim brings up another solid point!!!
> 
> If your car was a factory auto and you do choose to go the dog house route, you'll need NEW CARPET TOO!


Yes, carpet is sold as either automatic or 4-speed which takes into consideration the shifter porch and is molded for it.

The other option might be if you did need/want to go with the shifter porch to have it covered/glued with some matching color carpet and then attach that on top of the existing carpet, then affix the shift ring/boot.


----------



## XceedVne (Aug 16, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> Just build one like the brain dead hack built for mine when they converted it...what a mess I had to rebuild as good as I could 🤪
> View attachment 150166


OOOOOO Pretty!


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Another thumbs up for Silver Sport. I bought my LGT-700 from them - the last one they had.


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

I used a Gear Vendor to an OD to my TH400 - works well if you you're not looking to go to a manual transmission. My '67 is a daily driver so wanted to keep automatic.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

GAME CHANGING NEWS!

@PontiacJim 

Yesterday I had an in depth conversation with Andy Hanlon, of Hanlon Motor Sports in PA. As you know, they were manual conversion pioneers.

I asked Andy about centering the bell housing, and he said that it's absolutely not necessary. He said that the bearing retainer on the TKX and the bell housing itself, automatically align the engine and trans.

So... He couldnt speak for all bell housings, but he said that at least the better ones and the ones that they use, don't require aligning the bell.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

armyadarkness said:


> GAME CHANGING NEWS!
> 
> @PontiacJim
> 
> ...


I can't speak for the recent TKX version as I would not question Hanlon. I would not install a *TKO* with out checking the alignment on the bellhousing - which the TKO instructions tell you to do:

*Clutch Housing*

The clutch housing must be properly installed and aligned using a dial indicator. The centerline of the transmission must match the crankshaft, or severe damage to the transmission will occur. The clutch housing must also be perpendicular to the rear of the engine block. A maximum run-out of .005” is allowable. Specific dial indicating instructions should be included with your clutch housing.


How dare you question me. May your Jimi Hendrix guitar pick fly off into a camel's butt and stay there.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> How dare you question me. May your Jimi Hendrix guitar pick fly off into a camel's butt and stay there.


Ive been in worse places, trying to retrieve a guitar pic.

But, yes I know that you and seem to be the only two familiar with Hanlon, so I thought that you specifically would find it useful.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

LAL61 said:


> Silver Sport trans are great people to deal with. I did a complete change over from auto to 5 speed on a 1970 corvette and they sent me a complete kit and asked me when I was going to do it and I told them on the weekend and they gave me a cell number to call if I had any problems. One of my friends does this for a living and he said that this was the most complete kit he ever seen. I would use Silver Sport anytime.


I bought my transmission and install kit from Silver Sport for my 65 GTO. Was pleased with them except for the tunnel template. I told them their template needed to be modified. If I followed their instructions I would have cut out too much metal toward the back and not enough toward the front. Alignment marks for cutting were off by about two inches. I called them and they told me they were hoping to get their hands on a 65 soon to check for themselves. Could have been lip service?

I also called them about the hydraulic clutch assembly instructions. The bearing assembly that the spline goes through had three drilled tabs (for bolts I thought until I read the instructions). One of those three holes simply slide over a tall thin rod. There were no threaded holes in the transmission for the other two holes. I worried about the single post failing and called SS tech support. They said they never had one fail. I tapped, drilled and threaded two new holes for bolts in my transmission to be on the safe side.
Recently saw a SS hydraulic clutch video on YouTube and saw bolts present. Could have been a different Tremec transmission, don’t know. However it made me 😃 I did what I did. Only regret was I didn’t take pictures of what I did to send back to SS, or to post here.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I see what your saying about the hydraulic clutch. If you look at American power train it eliminates the other holes entirely. They say it is only there to keep the assembly from spinning.

I would like to hear from @armyadarkness and @GTO44 if that is their experience with these hydraulic clutches since they have done more than 1 like myself.

Hydraulic Clutch Systems - American Powertrain


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

67ventwindow said:


> I see what your saying about the hydraulic clutch. If you look at American power train it eliminates the other holes entirely. They say it is only there to keep the assembly from spinning.
> 
> I would like to hear from @armyadarkness and @GTO44 if that is their experience with these hydraulic clutches since they have done more than 1 like myself.
> 
> Hydraulic Clutch Systems - American Powertrain



Kids today  Hydraulic throw-out bearings because my spaghetti noodle legs don't have any muscles.......but my thumbs do from tapping on the I-pad. Hmmmmm, maybe that's why they came out with paddle shifters?

Used to be a time when a good clutch set-up required you to go to the gym and build up those leg muscles and even then, when in stop/go traffic, you had to place your hand on your knee to lock your leg straight because the clutch pressures were winning over the leg muscles. Man, those where the good 'ole days. That over developed left leg gave you that "4-speed" upper body rock with every step you took as you swaggered left & right. Ya, we didn't need to see if the guy had a 4-speed or not, the "walk" answered that question with silent acknowledgment from the rest of us car guys who knew things like that. 

Ya, the heavy clutches were the best. Knee replacement not so much.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Put a Zoom clutch in my GTO back in late 70’s that made driving in traffic a chore. It took so much force my wife refused to drive it, so out it came.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Never needed a heavier clutch when most cars couldnt spin the tire in wet grass.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

67ventwindow said:


> Never needed a heavier clutch when most cars couldnt spin the tire in wet grass.


Couldn’t spin the tire? I don’t understand. Did you drive a Pontiac? A hole shot with my 389 would hop, smoke clouding the wheel well and leave a long burnout in front of my house. I was very young at the time and had two problems. First rear failed and junkyard replacement wasn’t a posi, so spinning one wheel was not a problem. Second problem : I drove my car at times like it was stolen, like I said I was young.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Kids today  Hydraulic throw-out bearings because my spaghetti noodle legs don't have any muscles.......but my thumbs do from tapping on the I-pad. Hmmmmm, maybe that's why they came out with paddle shifters?
> 
> Used to be a time when a good clutch set-up required you to go to the gym and build up those leg muscles and even then, when in stop/go traffic, you had to place your hand on your knee to lock your leg straight because the clutch pressures were winning over the leg muscles. Man, those where the good 'ole days. That over developed left leg gave you that "4-speed" upper body rock with every step you took as you swaggered left & right. Ya, we didn't need to see if the guy had a 4-speed or not, the "walk" answered that question with silent acknowledgment from the rest of us car guys who knew things like that.
> 
> Ya, the heavy clutches were the best. Knee replacement not so much.


I actually hate hydraulic clutches, but it's what all of the conversion companies push.

I broke my back and pelvic bone in four places, back in 93, and I had a 73 Ventura with a saginaw 3 speed at the time. The first thing that went through my head was "omg, Im not going to be able to drive". But I drove that car to physical therapy, every day, six weeks later.

I would prefer a manual clutch now, but Im not sure its worth the extra work to retro an auto car for it. Thats where Im at now.


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> GAME CHANGING NEWS!
> 
> Yesterday I had an in depth conversation with Andy Hanlon, of Hanlon Motor Sports in PA. As you know, they were manual conversion pioneers.
> 
> ...



I have to disagree with this statement. Regardless of how precise any bell-housing is manufactured, they will align differently on block to block. That's a result of the block machining tolerances. There's a reason we absolutely need to check/correct the alignment between components. Just a few thou out of spec and the input shaft will bind up the front bearing, and also shift the front of the mainshaft out of alignment. Andy is assuming a lot if he believes one bell-housing will align a trans the same on two or more different blocks.

From what I read, the TKO and TKX are built/shimmed to the same specs so the input shafts only move laterally a few thou as a result of the preload on the tapered roller bearing. I know the TKX I received was that way and the input shaft movement was virtually undetectable by feel.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

CoveKid19 said:


> I have to disagree with this statement. Regardless of how precise any bell-housing is manufactured, they will align differently on block to block. That's a result of the block machining tolerances. There's a reason we absolutely need to check/correct the alignment between components. Just a few thou out of spec and the input shaft will bind up the front bearing, and also shift the front of the mainshaft out of alignment. Andy is assuming a lot if he believes one bell-housing will align a trans the same on two or more different blocks.
> 
> From what I read, the TKO and TKX are built/shimmed to the same specs so the input shafts only move laterally a few thou as a result of the preload on the tapered roller bearing. I know the TKX I received was that way and the input shaft movement was virtually undetectable by feel.


Well, as ya'll know, I have run a busy forum for many years, based on my single philosophy "to never disagree with anyone, for no reason". You're a friend and I have no reason to disagree with you... and since you may have had experience with these matters, which I have not, then I'll certainly trust your opinion on it.

I will say this, any information that I listed here, came from the Hanlons, who have worked directly for and with NASCAR, Ford, and the NHRA, for the last 50 years, so we should give them the same courtesy and assume that they may have also had some experience with swapping. Their explantion of a self aligning trans to bellhousing seems like a no brainer to me... mount the bell, align the trans to the crank, then tighten the trans to the bell.

I spoke to Quick Time (owned by Holley) today about the bell housing, and they confirmed Andy's statements, so I guess until we all get our hands on these, we'll never know.

I've not verified any of it, I can merely understand your point and theirs.

I will say this... Hanlon is a Tremec Dealer and is responsible for the warranty work, so I would hope that they wouldnt be giving out advice, which was going to cause all of their customers projects to fail, and then them to take back and have to repair thousands of transmissions. 

They did lead me to believe that the bearing retainer for the TKX was revolutionary... do you know that to be incorrect?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I'll also add this... Since so many user here recommended Silversport, I requested a quote from them as well. The quote came yesterday, completely inappropriate for my car... it was as though they never ready my request.

So I called them today to clear it up, and I spoke to their VP... He said "No offense, but we've done thousands of these and you're literally the only one to not want a doghouse for an auto conversion on a GTO".

Really? Well 67 is a single year console, so you're telling me that thousands of 67 GTO owners chucked their oem console, welded in a doghouse, and then had no console? Or even more outlandish, they somehow found a surplus of 67/ 4-speed consoles? It would be easier to find a four leaf clover, and cheaper to buy a new dirt bike.

MDL made the same mistake... A tremec shifter comes up in the center... all GTO auto consoles have a hole in the center... Therefore, you don't need a dog house or shifter adapter. How is it that this hasn't come up more?

So yes, @CoveKid19 regardless of these guys expertise, we still need to use common sense and our own experiences. After all, they're trying to sell, we're trying to install.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

armyadarkness said:


> GAME CHANGING NEWS!
> 
> @PontiacJim
> 
> ...


I’m a believer. I thought alignment was necessary and I checked mine. It was fine, no changes needed. The new Quick Time bell housing was pricey, but looked like a precise, quality part. Plus I got the t-shirt!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

TKO/TKX trans are constantly upgraded to rid them of any issues that can damage them and to improve them for the aftermarket purchasers like many of us. It would make sense that Tremec would come up with "something" to help with a misalignment of the input shaft and crankshaft pilot bushing via the bellhousing. This has been an issue in the past and their TKO directions call for the alignment as I pointed out. So you may indeed not have to worry as was in the past due to an upgrade/improvement to the trans that eliminates this.

However, with the expense of the transmission and related parts, I feel that I would still want to check my bell alignment even if it doesn't need to be checked. Most bell's will be fine. But some get abused or damaged as can the alignment pins on the back of the engine. So checking the alignment may be on the edge of an obsessive-compulsive disorder, but it may save some grief and heart ache somewhere down the line - and you can sleep easy at night unless your come up with something else during the assembly you should have checked but passed on it and am now rethinking it because someone here* just had to bring it up.  *


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

Noangelbuddy said:


> I’m a believer. I thought alignment was necessary and I checked mine. It was fine, no changes needed. The new Quick Time bell housing was pricey, but looked like a precise, quality part. Plus I got the t-shirt!


Yep, at a minimum it needs to be checked and verified within spec. My stock 55-YO bell-housing was fine also and I sleep better at night knowing If there is a problem down the road it isn't from something that I failed to check. Reading through other forums I see many installers that had to correct their alignment with both stock and aftermarket bell-housings. Some as far out at .019". Knowing how little movement the input shafts have I doubt a TKO or TKX trans would slip in very easily, or last very long if it did go.


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> I'll also add this... Since so many user here recommended Silversport, I requested a quote from them as well. The quote came yesterday, completely inappropriate for my car... it was as though they never ready my request.
> 
> So I called them today to clear it up, and I spoke to their VP... He said "No offense, but we've done thousands of these and you're literally the only one to not want a doghouse for an auto conversion on a GTO".
> 
> ...




Since mine was a column shift, I’m just going to bring mine up in the center and use a shift boot to cover the hole, i bought the doghouse from NPT, but I don’t think its needed as i can just bring it through the center and cover it with the Lokar shifter boot/bezel


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)

I purchased my tkx from Silver Sport last year. Had to fax/email the bellhousing run-out measurements too them for there to be a warranty. Muncie/borg-warner old school transmissions have ball bearing input bearings more forgiving on run-out. Modern transmissions tko/tkx have tapered roller bearings, stronger but have to be stright. If it isn't within spec could eat the bearing up. There is several shifter location options for both tko and tkx transmissions. Mine was offset and came up in the factory doghouse hole. Love the overdrive


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

I’m very disappointed with American Powertrain. I am converting my 1968 GTO to a TKX 5 speed manual. 

I purchased a kit on 1/13/22, I gave a deposit to Ross, he assured me that the parts we’re in stock and it could take up to 2 weeks to get my parts as their logistics takes that long to fulfill orders. 

In about 2 weeks I received a call from their accounting Dept and they told me the kit is ready to ship and they need payment in full to ship, no problem, I paid in full and made sure they had the ship to address as the shop that is performing the install and all the parts are there (the first chance they had to inform me). 

Fast forward and my time on the rack arrives at the shop, they drop the new motor in and the Bellhousing is missing from the transmission kit. The shop owner calls me and I asked him to look twice for it (it’s a large item that’s not going to get lost in the box), it’s not there. I called AMerican Powertrain (APT) and had to go through several people (no one answering any lines), I left messages and then send an email to Ross (my sales rep) with the situation. 

Hours later, I received a call from the shipping Dept, and they told me the part is out of stock and they don’t have a date when it would be in. 

I asked that Ross call me, and she said that he would (he never did). I ordered a Lakewood bellhousing (the only one that was available and it was $780 or so) vs the $390 part from APT (aluminum bellhousing) from summit and I paid $83 to have it overnight as the shop is busy and had my GTO dead on the rack. I told them it would be nice if they cover the difference between the 2 parts and the shipping (I may have just settled for the shipping if they were at least cool about it) 

Within the next hour, I got a email from him telling me that the invoice that was sent to me the day it shipped advised the bellhousing was missing, and had I paid attention to that I would have know. I advised that I never received anything after I gave my credit card over the phone and they drop shipped this to the installer (Ross in a later email admitted that was right and I was never given any notice). 

I told them they should do something to make this right, and it’s not unfair to consider that I had to buy a part and pay expedited shipping, we should share in that cost. 

They refused to do anything more than refund the money for the part, I gave them several chances before typing this review. 

Their manager (Kit) came back and said they are frustrated with the supply chain delays, but he took no responsibility for the lack of communication nor his sales peoples lack of candor. He told me is crossed the line to expect them to do anything about paying for parts bought elsewhere. 

Honestly a simple “sorry, can we cover the cost of the expedited shipping”? Would have gone a long way. 

I told him that I could have bought one elsewhere and avoided the lost costs (the shops rack time for the day, the expidited shipping, my time) and I wouldn’t have been mad had they communicated and given the visibility to buy one elsewhere. 

Their approach was dishonest until I shared the emails and details I retained. I understand supply chain is hard right now, but don’t tell people you have parts, take their money and ship incomplete kits. It’s hurts the shops, the buyers and the distributors reputation. 

Buyer beware, given what I know currently- I would buy from the following places as people have said good things about them. 

Silversport transmission 
www.shiftsst.com

Summit racing 
www.summitracing.com

Bowler transmission 
www.bowlertransmissions.com


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear you went through all that grief. Treating customers the way they did will drive customers away. Of course that will be good news for Silver Sport, Summit and others.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

solar68 said:


> I’m very disappointed with American Powertrain. I am converting my 1968 GTO to a TKX 5 speed manual.
> 
> I purchased a kit on 1/13/22, I gave a deposit to Ross, he assured me that the parts we’re in stock and it could take up to 2 weeks to get my parts as their logistics takes that long to fulfill orders.
> 
> ...


Dammit I hate it when people don't have the brains to do their job right or the stones to admit they screwed up and the decency to make it right with the customer, they don't realize how they just lost a ton of customers by your review which cost a hell of a lot more than a bellhousing. Now if I did a trans I certainly wouldn't use them, I leave google reviews all the time, bad ones who deserve it and good ones who deserve it. Boy the ones I rip they try and contact me to take it down as they're not to happy but it's to late you screwed me around. Sorry for your problems and hope they all work out good


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> Dammit I hate it when people don't have the brains to do their job right or the stones to admit they screwed up and the decency to make it right with the customer, they don't realize how they just lost a ton of customers by your review which cost a hell of a lot more than a bellhousing. Now if I did a trans I certainly wouldn't use them, I leave google reviews all the time, bad ones who deserve it and good ones who deserve it. Boy the ones I rip they try and contact me to take it down as they're not to happy but it's to late you screwed me around. Sorry for your problems and hope they all work out good




Yep, the Lakewood is a better part, and if they would have told me that was going to be an issue, i could have located and bought one with the normal time to get it and not be rushed.

But their attitude is really bad, and a complete turnoff 

On the good side, my car is getting put back together, and i could not be more happy to play with it soon!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

solar68 said:


> I’m very disappointed with American Powertrain. I am converting my 1968 GTO to a TKX 5 speed manual.
> 
> I purchased a kit on 1/13/22, I gave a deposit to Ross, he assured me that the parts we’re in stock and it could take up to 2 weeks to get my parts as their logistics takes that long to fulfill orders.
> 
> ...



They failed at the one reason you go these companies. The concience of getting a complete kit. CYA deny deny deny. I try to show my kids that its not even effective. You waste both parties time. I am a old man working at home on the computer with no social outlet. I can call your company 300 times a day, document your excuses on 30 car and bushiness web sites and still make my numbers for work. I am not belligerent about it. I let them know I do not go away until the matter is settled fairly. I am the guy that doesnt know how the drive thru works. They keep handing me the wrong food I keep handing it back and awaiting patiently till they get it right.Their business model is get the money quick and get rid of you. Well when they all ready have your money the getting rid of me with bad service isn't going to happen.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I know Im going to sound like a broken record here, but the government absoloutely has laws aginst stuff like this, and if you file a complaint, most of these companies will drop a duece in their shorts and start issueing refunds, left and right. 

Every business in America has a business license and the issuing authority has standards that the business is required to meet. Most companies don't even want complaints initiated, because they're usually doing so many other things wrong, that the last thing they want is the government going through thier records.

Anywho, you have rights and as Ive said from day one in this thread, why would you leave your fate up to the ones who benefit from you losing?


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> I know Im going to sound like a broken record here, but the government absoloutely has laws aginst stuff like this, and if you file a complaint, most of these companies will drop a duece in their shorts and start issueing refunds, left and right.
> 
> Every business in America has a business license and the issuing authority has standards that the business is required to meet. Most companies don't even want complaints initiated, because they're usually doing so many other things wrong, that the last thing they want is the government going through thier records.
> 
> Anywho, you have rights and as Ive said from day one in this thread, why would you leave your fate up to the ones who benefit from you losing?


Agreed- i hit them on yelp and google- probably going to hit them on the Hot rod forum (they are a sponsor) 

Ill look at the biz Lic in Tennessee- see if they will do anything


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

As a retired Consumer Protection Investigator for the Attorney General, I would say that; based on my professional experience with the law and your goods; you are protected under section 7,12,13,15,19,21... and I stopped reading after that, because darn near all of it applies to you... of the Tenn Consumer Fraud act, Title 47, Chapter 18-104

As I mentioned, you file a complaint against each party, the parties then realize that you're not messing around, they crap their pants because the government is now going to review their books, and they give you a refund. You then drop the complaint.

We're all witnessing an out-of-control world right now, largely because we've allowed people to get away with things that they should not have. These rights are yours and now I have led you to the water.

*2010 Tennessee Code
Title 47 - Commercial Instruments And Transactions
Chapter 18 - Consumer Protection 
Part 1 - Consumer Protection Act of 1977 
47-18-104 - Unfair or deceptive acts prohibited. [Amended effective July 1, 2010. See the Compiler's Notes.]*

*47-18-104. Unfair or deceptive acts prohibited. [Amended effective July 1, 2010. See the Compiler's Notes.]

(a) *Unfair or deceptive acts or practices affecting the conduct of any trade or commerce constitute unlawful acts or practices and are Class B misdemeanors.
*(b) *Without limiting the scope of subsection (a), the following unfair or deceptive acts or practices affecting the conduct of any trade or commerce are declared to be unlawful and in violation of this part:
*(1) *Falsely passing off goods or services as those of another;
*(2) *Causing likelihood of confusion or of misunderstanding as to the source, sponsorship, approval or certification of goods or services. This subdivision (b)(2) does not prohibit the private labeling of goods and services;
*(3) *Causing likelihood of confusion or misunderstanding as to affiliation, connection or association with, or certification by, another. This subdivision (b)(3) does not prohibit the private labeling of goods or services;
*(4) *Using deceptive representations or designations of geographic origin in connection with goods or services;
*(5) *Representing that goods or services have sponsorship, approval, characteristics, ingredients, uses, benefits or quantities that they do not have or that a person has a sponsorship approval, status, affiliation or connection that such person does not have;
*(6) *Representing that goods are original or new if they are deteriorated, altered to the point of decreasing the value, reconditioned, reclaimed, used or secondhand;
*(7) *Representing that goods or services are of a particular standard, quality or grade, or that goods are of a particular style or model, if they are of another;
*(8) *Disparaging the goods, services or business of another by false or misleading representations of fact;
*(9) *Advertising goods or services with intent not to sell them as advertised;
*(10) *Advertising goods or services with intent not to supply reasonably expectable public demand, unless the advertisement discloses a limitation of quantity;
*(11) *Making false or misleading statements of fact concerning the reasons for, existence of, or amounts of price reductions;
*(12) *Representing that a consumer transaction confers or involves rights, remedies or obligations that it does not have or involve or which are prohibited by law;
*(13) *Representing that a service, replacement or repair is needed when it is not;
*(14) *Causing confusion or misunderstanding with respect to the authority of a salesperson, representative or agent to negotiate the final terms of a consumer transaction;
*(15) *Failing to disclose that a charge for the servicing of any goods in whole or in part is based on a predetermined rate or charge, or guarantee or warranty, instead of the value of the services actually performed;
*(16) *Disconnecting, turning back, or resetting the odometer of any motor vehicle so as to reduce the number of miles indicated on the odometer gauge, except as provided for in § 39-14-132(b);
*(17) *Advertising of any sale by falsely representing that a person is going out of business;
*(18) *Using or employing a chain referral sales plan in connection with the sale or offer to sell of goods, merchandise, or anything of value, which uses the sales technique, plan, arrangement or agreement in which the buyer or prospective buyer is offered the opportunity to purchase goods or services and, in connection with the purchase, receives the seller's promise or representation that the buyer shall have the right to receive compensation or consideration in any form for furnishing to the seller the names of other prospective buyers if the receipt of compensation or consideration is contingent upon the occurrence of an event subsequent to the time the buyer purchases the merchandise or goods;
*(19) *Representing that a guarantee or warranty confers or involves rights or remedies which it does not have or involve; provided, that nothing in this subdivision (b)(19) shall be construed to alter the implied warranty of merchantability as defined in § 47-2-314;
*(20) *Selling or offering to sell, either directly or associated with the sale of goods or services, a right of participation in a pyramid distributorship. As used in this subdivision (b)(20), a pyramid distributorship means any sales plan or operation for the sale or distribution of goods, services or other property wherein a person for a consideration acquires the opportunity to receive a pecuniary benefit, which is not primarily contingent on the volume or quantity of goods, services or other property sold or delivered to consumers, and is based upon the inducement of additional persons, by such person or others, regardless of number, to participate in the same plan or operation;
*(21) *Using statements or illustrations in any advertisement which create a false impression of the grade, quality, quantity, make, value, age, size, color, usability or origin of the goods or services offered, or which may otherwise misrepresent the goods or services in such a manner that later, on disclosure of the true facts, there is a likelihood that the buyer may be switched from the advertised goods or services to other goods or services;
*(22) *Using any advertisement containing an offer to sell goods or services when the offer is not a bona fide effort to sell the advertised goods or services. An offer is not bona fide, even though the true facts are subsequently made known to the buyer, if the first contact or interview is secured by deception;
*(23) *Representing in any advertisement a false impression that the offer of goods has been occasioned by a financial or natural catastrophe when such is not true, or misrepresenting the former price, savings, quality or ownership of any goods sold;
*(24) *Assessing a penalty for the prepayment or early payment of a fee or charge for services by a utility or company which has been issued a franchise license by a municipal governing body to provide services. Nothing in this subdivision (b)(24) shall be construed to prohibit a discount from being offered for early payment of the applicable fee or charge for services. This subdivision (b)(24) does not apply to a utility or company whose billing statement reflects charges both for service previously rendered and in advance of services provided;
*(25) *Discriminating against any disabled individual, as defined by §§ 47-18-802(b) and 55-21-102(3), in violation of the Tennessee Equal Consumer Credit Act of 1974, compiled in part 8 of this chapter. This subdivision (b)(25) does not apply to any creditor or credit card issuer regulated by the department of financial institutions. The division shall refer any complaint against such a creditor or credit card issuer involving the Equal Consumer Credit Act to such department for investigation and disposition;
*(26) *Violating the provisions of § 65-5-106;
*(27) *Engaging in any other act or practice which is deceptive to the consumer or to any other person;
*(28) (A) (i) *Failing of a motor vehicle repair facility to return to a customer any parts which were removed from the motor vehicle and replaced during the process of repair if the customer, at the time repair work was authorized, requested return of such parts; provided, that any part retained by the motor vehicle repair facility as part of a trade-in agreement or core charge agreement for a reconditioned part need not be returned to the customer unless the customer agrees to pay the facility the additional core charge or other trade-in fee; and provided further, that any part required to be returned to a manufacturer or distributor under a warranty agreement or any part required by any federal or state statute or rule or regulation to be disposed of by the facility need not be returned to the customer; or
*(ii) *Failing of a motor vehicle repair facility to permit inspection of any parts retained by the repair facility if the customer, at the time repair work was authorized, expressed the customer's desire to inspect such parts; provided, that if, after inspection, the customer requests return of such parts, the restrictions set forth in subdivision (b)(28)(A)(i) shall apply;
*(B) (i) *Failing of a motor vehicle repair facility to post in a prominent location notice of the provisions of this subdivision (b)(28); or
*(ii) *Failing of a motor vehicle repair facility to print on the repair contract notice of the provisions of this subdivision (b)(28);
*(C) *The motor vehicle repair facility need not retain any parts not returned to the customer after the motor vehicle has been returned to the customer;
*(29) *Advertising that a business is going out of business more than ninety (90) days before such business ceases to operate;
*(30) *Failing to comply with §§ 6-55-401 6-55-413, where a municipality has adopted the regulations of liquidation sales pursuant to § 6-55-413;
*(31) *Offering lottery winnings in exchange for making a purchase or incurring a monetary obligation pursuant to § 47-18-120;
*(32) (A) *The act of misrepresenting the geographic location of a person through a business name or listing in a local telephone directory or on the Internet is an unfair or deceptive act or practice affecting the conduct of trade or commerce, if:
*(i) *The name misrepresents the person's geographic location; or
*(ii) *The listing fails to clearly and conspicuously identify the locality and state of the person's business;
*(iii) *Calls to the listed telephone number are routinely forwarded or otherwise transferred to a person's business location that is outside the calling area covered by the local telephone directory, or that is outside the local calling area for the telephone number that is listed on the Internet;
*(iv) *The person's business location is located in a county that is not contiguous to a county in the calling area covered by the local telephone directory, or is located in a county that is not contiguous to a county in the local calling area for the telephone number that is listed on the Internet; and
*(v) *The person does not have a business location or branch, or an affiliate or subsidiary of the person does not have a business location or branch, in the calling area or county contiguous to the local calling area.
*(B) *This subdivision (b)(32) shall not apply:
*(i) *To a telecommunications service provider, an Internet service provider, or to the publisher or distributor of a local telephone directory unless the act is on behalf of the Internet or telecommunications service provider or on behalf of the publisher or distributor of the local telephone directory; or
*(ii) *To the act of listing a number for a call center. For purposes of this subdivision (b)(32)(B)(ii), call center means a location that utilizes telecommunication services for activities related to an existing customer relationship, including, but not limited to, customer services, reactivating dormant accounts or receiving reservations.
*(C) *Notwithstanding any other law to the contrary, and without limiting the scope of § 47-18-104, a violation of this subdivision (b)(32) shall be punishable by a nonremedial civil penalty of a minimum of one thousand dollars ($1,000) to a maximum of five thousand dollars ($5,000) per violation. Civil penalties assessed under this subdivision (b)(32) are separate and apart from the remedial civil penalties authorized in § 47-18-108(b)(3).
*(D) *This subdivision (b)(32) applies only to information supplied to a telephone directory published after July 1, 2008, information that is published on the Internet after July 1, 2008, or to information supplied for entry into a directory assistance database after July 1, 2008;
*(33) *Advertising that a person is an electrician for hire when such person has not been licensed by a local jurisdiction to perform electrical work within such jurisdiction or by the state as a limited licensed electrician or contractor, as appropriate or, if no such licenses are then available, such person is not registered with the state;
*(34) *Unreasonably raising prices or unreasonably restricting supplies of essential goods, commodities or services in direct response to a crime, act of terrorism, war, or natural disaster, regardless of whether such crime, act of terrorism, war, or natural disaster occurred in the state of Tennessee;
*(35) *Representing that a person is a licensed contractor when such person has not been licensed as required by § 62-6-103 or § 62-37-104; or, acting in the capacity of a contractor as defined in §§ 62-6-102(3)(A), 62-6-102(5) or 62-37-103(5), and related rules and regulations of the state of Tennessee, or any similar statutes, rules and regulations of another state, while not licensed;
*(36) (A) *Using any advertisement for a workshop, seminar, conference, or other meeting that contains a reference to a living trust or a revocable living trust, or that otherwise offers advice or counsel on estate taxation unless such advertisement also includes the information required in this subdivision (b)(36);
*(B) *An advertisement as provided in this subdivision (b)(36) shall, at a minimum, include the following:
*(i) *The maximum exclusion for federal estate tax purposes and the maximum exemption for state inheritance tax purposes for the year in which the advertisement appears;
*(ii) *Includes a statement that certain property, including real property, insurance proceeds, deposit accounts, stocks and retirement fund, may be taxable or not taxable, depending on how legal title is held or beneficiary designation is made, or both;
*(iii) *Includes a statement that certain property may be transferred through several different means including, but not limited to, joint ownership of property with rights of survivorship, joint deposit accounts, beneficiary designations or elections permitted under retirement plans, insurance policies, trusts, or wills; and
*(iv) *A statement that before creating any transfer through a living trust, revocable living trust, or otherwise, the individual should seek advice from an attorney, accountant or other tax professional to determine the true tax impact and ensure that assets are properly transferred into any trust;
*(C) *The disclosure required in this subdivision (b)(36) shall be printed in not less than 10-point type;
*(D) *The provisions of this subdivision (b)(36) shall not apply to an advertisement by any attorney, law firm, bank, savings institution, trust company, or registered securities broker-dealer which is directed to clients or customers of such person with whom such person has had a client or customer relationship within the prior two (2) years. The provisions of this subdivision (b)(36) shall also not apply to any continuing education seminars or conferences conducted for the benefit of bankers, attorneys, accountants, or other professional financial advisors;
*(37) *Refusing to accept the return of clothing or accessories sold at retail directly to a purchaser, who seeks to return the same for any reason for refund or credit; provided, that:
*(A) *The purchaser presents the clothing or accessories within the retailer's prescribed period for return of merchandise;
*(B) *The purchaser presents satisfactory proof of purchase;
*(C) *The merchandise is, in no way, damaged and exhibits no sign of wear or cleaning;
*(D) *All tags and stickers affixed or attached to the merchandise at the time of sale remain affixed or attached at the time of return; and
*(E) *The sale of the merchandise was not marked, advertised or otherwise characterized as final, no return, no refunds, or in any manner reasonably indicating that the merchandise would not be accepted for return;
*(38) (A) *Requiring the purchaser to present that purchaser's driver license as a prerequisite for accepting the return of clothing or accessories for refund or credit, notwithstanding compliance with the conditions set forth in subdivision (b)(37), unless such a requirement is for the purpose of preventing fraud and abuse;
*(B) *Notwithstanding any provision of subdivision (b)(37) or (b)(38)(A) to the contrary, return denials are permitted for the purpose of preventing fraud and abuse; [Effective until July 1, 2010. See the Compiler's Notes.]
*(39) (A) *Engaging in the business of debt adjusting and:
*(i) *Failing to disburse all funds to the appropriate creditors within thirty (30) days of receipt of the funds from the debtor, less any contributions or fees not prohibited by subdivisions (b)(39)(A)(iii)-(vi);
*(ii) *Failing to maintain a separate trust account for the receipt of any funds from debtors and the disbursement of the funds to creditors on behalf of the debtors;
*(iii) *Accepting a contribution or fee exceeding seventy-five dollars ($75.00) from a debtor for an initial set up;
*(iv) *Accepting a consultation contribution or fee exceeding fifty dollars ($50.00) per calendar year from a debtor;
*(v) *Accepting a periodic contribution or fee from a debtor that exceeds the greater of eight and one half percent (8.5%) of the amount paid by a debtor each month for distribution to the debtor's creditors or thirty dollars ($30.00);
*(vi) *Charging the debtor a bad check handling fee in excess of twenty dollars ($20.00);
*(vii) *Failing to obtain and at all times maintain insurance coverage for errors and omissions, employee dishonesty, depositor's forgery, and computer fraud, with a minimum limit of one hundred thousand dollars ($100,000) and that names the division of consumer affairs of the department of commerce and insurance and the consumer protection division of the office of the attorney general as additional interested parties;
*(viii) *Failing to provide, prior to the execution of a contract,agreement debt management or adjustment plan, the following statement, printed in bold and capital letters, following which shall be an area on the information statement for the consumer to sign and date the information statement:
With respect to my credit history, I understand that my participation in the DMP may affect my credit report either favorably or unfavorably according to my creditor's policies with respect to the DMP and my payment history prior to and during my participating in the DMP. I also understand that, for any joint accounts, my spouse's credit rating may affect my credit rating either favorably or unfavorably;
*(B) *The fees or contributions described in subdivisions (b)(39)(A)(iii)-(v) may be adjusted on an annual basis by the amount no greater than the equivalent to any increase in the consumer price index, all urban consumers, not seasonally adjusted, 1982-84 = 100, published by the United States department of labor, bureau of labor statistics;
*(C) *For the purposes of this subdivision (b)(39), debt adjusting means doing business in debt adjusting, budget counseling, debt management, or debt pooling service or holding oneself out, by words of similar import, as providing services to debtors in the management of their debts to do any of the following:
*(i) *Effect the adjustment, compromise, or discharge of any account, note or other indebtedness of the debtor;
*(ii) *Receive from the debtor and disburse to the debtor's creditors any money or other thing of value; or
*(iii) *Solicit business and advertise as a debt adjuster;
*(D) *The following persons shall not be considered adjusters for the purposes of this subdivision (b)(39):
*(i) *Any attorney-at-law of this state;
*(ii) *Any person who is a regular, full-time employee of a debtor, and who acts as an adjuster of the employer's debts;
*(iii) *Any person acting pursuant to any order or judgment of court, or pursuant to authority conferred by any law of this state or of the United States;
*(iv) *Any person who is a creditor of the debtor, or an agent of one (1) or more creditors of the debtor, and whose services in adjusting the debtor's debts are rendered without cost to the debtor;
*(v) *Any person who, at the request of a debtor, arranges for or makes a loan to the debtor, and who, at the authorization of the debtor, acts as an adjuster of the debtor's debts in the disbursement of the proceeds of the loan, without compensation for the services rendered in adjusting the debts; and
*(vi) *Any charitable, religious or educational organization,determined to be exempt from taxation under § (501)(c)(3) of the Internal Revenue Code that is not in the business of debt adjusting;
*(40) *Representing that a person, or such person's agent, authorized designee or delegee for hire, has conducted a foreclosure on real property, when such person knew or should have known that a foreclosure was not actually conducted on the real property;
*(41) (A) *Selling or offering to sell a secondhand mattress in this state or importing secondhand mattresses into this state for the purpose of resale in violation of § 68-15-203(b), or offering a comfort exchange policy to a mattress buyer pursuant to the sale of the mattress in violation of title 68, chapter 15, part 2;
*(B) *Subdivision (b)(41)(A) shall apply to a mattress manufacturer, wholesaler or retailer. Subdivision (b)(41)(A) shall not apply to an institution or organization that has received a determination of exemption from the internal revenue service under 26 U.S.C. § 501(c)(3), and as described in § 67-6-348. The exemption provided in this subdivision (b)(41)(B) shall be limited to institutions or organizations that are not organized or operated for profit, and no part of the net earnings of which inures to the benefit of any private shareholder or individual;
*(42) (A) *Knowingly advertising or marketing for sale a newly constructed residence as having more bedrooms than are permitted by the newly constructed residence's subsurface sewage disposal system permit, as defined in § 68-221-402, unless prior to the execution of any sales agreement the permitted number of bedrooms is disclosed in writing to the buyer. The real estate licensee representing the owner may rely upon information furnished by the owner;
*(B) *If a newly constructed residence is marketed for sale as having more bedrooms than are permitted by the subsurface sewage disposal system permit and no disclosure of the actual number of bedrooms permitted occurs prior to the execution of a sales agreement, then the buyer shall have the right to rescind the sales agreement and may recover treble damages as provided in § 47-18-109;
*(C) *A subsurface sewage disposal system permit issued in the name of the owner of a newly constructed residence shall serve as constructive notice to that owner of the newly constructed residence for the purpose of establishing knowledge as to the number of bedrooms of the newly constructed residence for the purpose of finding a violation of this subdivision (b)(42). A real estate licensee representing the owner must have actual knowledge transmitted from the owner to the real estate licensee to be in violation of this subdivision (b)(42);
*(43) *Offering, through the mail or by other means, a check that contains an obligation to advertise with a person upon the endorsement of the check. The obligation is effective upon the check being signed and deposited into the consumer's bank account;
*(44) *The act or practice of directly or indirectly:
*(A) *Making representations that a person will pay or reimburse for a motor vehicle traffic citation for any person who purchases a device or mechanism, passive or active, that can detect or interfere with a radar, laser or other device used to measure the speed of motor vehicles;
*(B) *Advertising, promoting, selling or offering for sale any radar jamming device that includes any active or passive device, instrument, mechanism, or equipment that interferes with, disrupts, or scrambles the radar or laser that is used by law enforcement agencies and officers to measure the speed of motor vehicles; or
*(C) *Advertising, promoting, selling or offering for sale any good or service that is illegal or unlawful to sell in the state; and
*(45) *Violating § 47-18-5402.
*(c) *The following are among the acts or practices which will be considered in determining if an offer to sell goods or services is not bona fide:
*(1) *Refusal to reasonably show, demonstrate or sell the goods or services offered in accordance with the terms of the offer;
*(2) *Disparagement by acts or words of the advertised goods or services or disparagement with respect to the guarantee, credit terms, availability of service, repairs or parts, or in any other respect, in connection with the advertised goods or services;
*(3) *Failure to make available at all outlets listed in the advertisement a sufficient quantity of the advertised goods or services to meet reasonably expectable public demand, unless the advertisement clearly and conspicuously discloses that the availability of a particular good is limited and/or the goods or services are available only at designated outlets, or unless the advertisement discloses that a particular good is to be closed out or offered for a limited time. In the event of an inadequate inventory, issuing of rain checks for goods or offering comparable or better goods at the sale price may be considered a good faith effort to make the advertised goods available, unless there is a pattern of inadequate inventory or unless the inadequate inventory was intentional. If rain checks are offered, the goods must be delivered within a reasonable time;
*(4) *Refusal to take orders or give rain checks for the advertised goods or services, when the advertisement does not disclose their limited quantity or availability to be delivered within a reasonable period of time;
*(5) *Showing or demonstrating goods or services which are defective, unusable or impractical for the purpose represented or implied in the advertisement when such defective, unusable or impractical nature is not fairly and adequately disclosed in the advertisement; and
*(6) *Use of a sales plan or method of compensating or penalizing salespersons designed to prevent or discourage them from selling the advertised goods or services. This does not prohibit compensating salespersons by use of a commission.
*(d) *The fact that a seller occasionally sells the advertised goods or services at the advertised price does not constitute a defense when the seller's overall purpose is to engage in bait and switch tactics.
*(e) *Nothing in § 47-18-103(1) or subdivisions (b)(21)-(23) and subsections (c) and (d) shall prevent a seller from advertising goods and services with the hope that consumers will buy goods or services in addition to those advertised.

[Acts 1977, ch. 438, § 4; 1986, ch. 860, §§ 2-4; 1988, ch. 974, § 2; 1989, ch. 498, §§ 1, 2; 1989, ch. 591, § 113; 1990, ch. 675, § 2; 1990, ch. 1030, § 33; 1990, ch. 1041, § 1; 1990, ch. 1050, §§ 1-4; 1991, ch. 264, § 1; 1991, ch. 507, § 2; 1992, ch. 803, § 1; 1992, ch. 890, § 1; 1993, ch. 180, § 1; 1993, ch. 402, § 1; 1997, ch. 234, § 2; 1998, ch. 627, § 3; 1999, ch. 473, § 2; 2000, ch. 643, § 1; 2002, ch. 849, § 8; 2004, ch. 492, § 1; 2004, ch. 637, § 1; 2005, ch. 134, § 1; 2005, ch. 199, § 1; 2005, ch. 272, § 1; 2006, ch. 628, § 1; 2006, ch. 671, § 1; 2006, ch. 746, § 1; 2007, ch. 35, § 1; 2007, ch. 78, § 1; 2007, ch. 121, 1; 2007, ch. 503, § 1; 2008, ch. 873, § 2; 2009, ch. 198, § 2; 2009, ch. 469, § 2.]


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

So the GTO is alive again, wanted to share pics about the conversation and after with the positioning of the shifter, look amazing and cant wait to drive it!

Also shown is the chrome Ididit tilt colums


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks really nice!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Glad you got it all done! Im gathering my last few pieces now. Have to coordinate redoing the floor, carpet, and seat frames, at the same time.


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

Took my first drive today-

Thoughts:

the hydro clutch has a very short pedal, maybe 1.5’ of travel clutch is at the bottom of the pedal
the pedal is very stiff, i was expecting a lot less force required, maybe it will smooth out over the break in?

The TKX is breaking in, but the shifts are great and positive, the new motor feels strong 

Hard to drive really smooth as the clutch is stiff and the Travel of the pedal is so short, so ill take the time to learn that right.

Anyone else converted theirs and felt the pedal was a built stiff?


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

solar68 said:


> Took my first drive today-
> 
> Thoughts:
> 
> ...



Have you read this from American Power train?

"From their write-up"
GM A-body cars (Chevelle, Skylark/GS, 442, etc) have funky clutch pedal as shown here. If you have to change the ratio, fabrication and welding is required.









Pedal Pusher: How to measure and adjust your Clutch Pedal Ratio - American Powertrain


So you just converted your clanky old manual clutch to a hydraulic release bearing setup and you thought the pedal would be easier to operate...Read More



americanpowertrain.com


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

67ventwindow said:


> Have you read this from American Power train?
> 
> "From their write-up"
> GM A-body cars (Chevelle, Skylark/GS, 442, etc) have funky clutch pedal as shown here. If you have to change the ratio, fabrication and welding is required.
> ...



Good info- i have the adjustable hydro, i need to play with the fulcrum !


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

solar68 said:


> Good info- i have the adjustable hydro, i need to play with the fulcrum !


In every linkage system, as a rule, 

The further the actuator is from the the axis of the operator, the greater the throw.
The closer the actuator is to the axis of the lever, the greater the throw.
So... moving the lever on the pedal further from the pivot, will increase throw/ travel. If you already have to little travel, then it's likely that your linkage rod is too far from the pivot. Move it up closer, and you'll have to push the pedal further for the same result.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Refresh my memory, was this car already a stick? 

Did you set the shifter to the front, back, or center of the TKX?
New driveshaft or mod your old one?


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> Refresh my memory, was this car already a stick?
> 
> Did you set the shifter to the front, back, or center of the TKX?
> New driveshaft or mod your old one?



Mine was a column shift auto!

I had to replace the steering column with a new Ididit, i set the shifter to the front, but the 10” stick is too short, so i have the 12” on the way 

I had a new driveshaft from the old auto, i had it modified with the new yoke and re balanced


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Did you try to move the shifter to the rear to see what you'd gain?


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> Did you try to move the shifter to the rear to see what you'd gain?


I could, but its still lower than id like, and I’m a big guy (6’4, 300lbs) but i have the seats extenders too- flipping it around would buy about 2” or so 

It seems like it would be relaxing to have it higher


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

solar68 said:


> I could, but its still lower than id like, and I’m a big guy (6’4, 300lbs) but i have the seats extenders too- flipping it around would buy about 2” or so
> 
> It seems like it would be relaxing to have it higher


Got it... you're worried about height... I was referring to front-to-back.

To me, the biggest issue with this job is getting the new stick to come up where the Hurst His and Hers, pokes through the auto console.

According to Tremec, rotating the shifter 180 degrees is good for 3 inches.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

armyadarkness said:


> According to Tremec, rotating the shifter 180 degrees is good for 3 inches.


That's what she said.....


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> Got it... you're worried about height... I was referring to front-to-back.
> 
> To me, the biggest issue with this job is getting the new stick to come up where the Hurst His and Hers, pokes through the auto console.
> 
> According to Tremec, rotating the shifter 180 degrees is good for 3 inches.


It’s probably right on the 3”

I just want it a bit higher i may flip it around to see!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> That's what she said.....


lol. I was going to throw that in there but I was worried it would be flagged for being non-GTO related.


----------

